# Farmville on facebook ?



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Anyone on this game ?, if so need a new neighbour to beat the missus, sad i know but anyone on who wants to add me :wave:


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

im on lol sad lol


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

you have PM lol


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

go on then, could do with some more neighbours


----------



## Rsskwil (Mar 18, 2009)

lol our lass think we're sad about cleaning our cars all the time lol now it going on farmvile lol we are sad


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

essjay said:


> go on then, could do with some more neighbours


you have PM


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

You all need help... Lots and lots of help...


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

^^thanks, now move along


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

I've resisted up till now. A lot of people in work are playing this. I.... Must..... Resist.....

Best of luck with the game!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

If your afraid to post just PM me LOL


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

i have just started this game :thumb:


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

I`ve been playing Farmville for a while, sadly. 

I dont know how much longer I can keep on going . . plough . . harvest . . plough ... plant . . fertilize . . harvest . . feed chickens . . . plough . . .


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

I'm on farmville too and could do with more neighbours, PM me if you want to be added


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

I'm a level 38 Farmer with 52 neighbours. Happy to add more =}

Just look for Vikki McCartney in Edinburgh / NHS network. Stick your user name in your friend request so I know who you are. :thumb:


----------



## splash (Aug 26, 2006)

Sadly i'm addicted to FarmVille
If anyone wants more neighbours add me
steve


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

A few PMs sent regarding Farmville neighbours


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

shaun i'm addicted to the bloody thing.


----------



## MeganeChick (Apr 9, 2009)

Im trying to wean myself off


----------

